# Sons of Anarchy - 11/15/11 - "Call of Duty"



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't realize this was 90 minutes. The final scene was great. "Lem" makes a quick, short lived return lol. RIP to Georgie. . Lots of Otto, great character. Going to be a great final 2. Oops, final 3, I forgot they had Sutter expand the last episode to two.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Ah Lem...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Who is Lem?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Ah Lem...


Grenade last time.
Land mine this time.

(Kenneth Johnson who plays Kozik was "Lem" Lemansky on _The Shield_)


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

All the pieces are in place. Sutter even brought back Jax's old old lady...can't remember her name, lets call her Adriana, but why. Just more crap for Tara and Jax to deal with or is Tara a goner and Adriana going to replace her.

Juice's predicament is now comical. Even though his parentage is revealed not to be a problem he still can't get out!

Not sure what Otto's grand plan is. I don't buy for a minute he wants to flame out. More likely he realizes Clay is ultimately behind Luann getting killed so he is making good on his veiled threat to take away what he loves most...Gemma, and Lenny is involved somehow...a Russian hit on Queen B?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Ment said:


> Juice's predicament is now comical. Even though his parentage is revealed not to be a problem he still can't get out!


Do the DA or sheriff know he killed that other guy? If not, he just has to keep his mouth shut. Sure, the DA could still try and blackmail him with the fact that he gave him a coke sample.

I think Juice is still going along with it, because he wants the help the club like the DA promised.

The question is, will he DA keep his word?

The delay about Otto signing the statements until Lenny gets those extra privileges is obviously so that Bobby can get a chance to deliver Otto the news about Georgie and they can all have a big cry and get along again. Either that, or Otto doesn't stay alive long enough to sign them.


----------



## G8rMan (May 26, 2005)

I wouldn't surprised if the hitmen see Jax with Adriana(Wendy?) and assume she is Tara, which results in her getting killed.

Clay has NO ONE on his side now. I couldn't see clearly, what specific patch did Tig give Clay?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Sorry, I shouldn't have made a "Lem" reference without explaining. 

Whatever ends up happening this season, if Tara is killed I will love it. I just don't like the character and I don't like Maggie Siff as an actress. Jax as the family man looking to get out is boring. Jax running the club without the family storyline would be awesome.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

G8rMan said:


> I wouldn't surprised if the hitmen see Jax with Adriana(Wendy?) and assume she is Tara, which results in her getting killed.
> 
> Clay has NO ONE on his side now. I couldn't see clearly, what specific patch did Tig give Clay?


My take was that it was the "Sergeant in Arms" title badge or something. I took it as "Clay, I'm not leaving the club just yet, but I'm not your right hand man anymore".

So who is Lenny again?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't have made a "Lem" reference without explaining.
> 
> Whatever ends up happening this season, if Tara is killed I will love it. I just don't like the character and I don't like Maggie Siff as an actress. Jax as the family man looking to get out is boring. Jax running the club without the family storyline would be awesome.


I'm with ya. I don't dislike her, but her character takes more away from what I want to see than it adds.

Her potentially destroying her career by going all Hulk-smash because a looney ex-wife came back in town seemed out of character to me, but what do I know?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

G8rMan said:


> Clay has NO ONE on his side now. I couldn't see clearly, what specific patch did Tig give Clay?


If it was the one on the right side of his vest I think it would have been "Sgt at Arms"


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

what a great ep.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

You could Read SGT. on the patch.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Will somebody please kill Clay? Please?

I'm getting tired of Gemma pulling strings in the background. Jax, you can't kick Clay's ass. Wendy, you'll see your son on my schedule. Unser, point the clues about Piney's death to the cartel. On and on and on. It's like Sutter uses her character to string things out for a couple episodes instead of letting things play out in a normal time frame.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Will somebody please kill Clay? Please?
> 
> I'm getting tired of Gemma pulling strings in the background. Jax, you can't kick Clay's ass. Wendy, you'll see your son on my schedule. Unser, point the clues about Piney's death to the cartel. On and on and on. It's like Sutter uses her character to string things out for a couple episodes instead of letting things play out in a normal time frame.


Previews make it seem that it happens even more in the next episode.

I want Gemma to take a dirt nap as well.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Kozik got blowed up in this episode. Then I read that his new show, Prime Suspect is probably going to be canceled. Ken Johnson just can't win.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm getting tired of Gemma pulling strings in the background. Jax, you can't kick Clay's ass. Wendy, you'll see your son on my schedule. Unser, point the clues about Piney's death to the cartel. On and on and on. It's like Sutter uses her character to string things out for a couple episodes instead of letting things play out in a normal time frame.


Don't forget "Tiggy".


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Kozik got blowed up in this episode.


Yea, he blowed up real good.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jschuur said:


> Do the DA or sheriff know he killed that other guy? If not, he just has to keep his mouth shut. Sure, the DA could still try and blackmail him with the fact that he gave him a coke sample.
> 
> I think Juice is still going along with it, because he wants the help the club like the DA promised.
> 
> ...


Well the the DA has the fact that Juice has been cooperating with them to this point. No doubt they've tapped the cell phone Juice is using to keep in contact. If SOA doesn't erase him, Romeo will.

Lenny 'The Pimp' is SOA's contact with the Russians via Otto so that's why I think they are coming back and it's going to be Gemma's hide.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jan 5, 2007)

jschuur said:


> ...The delay about Otto signing the statements until Lenny gets those extra privileges is obviously so that Bobby can get a chance to deliver Otto the news about Georgie and they can all have a big cry and get along again. Either that, or Otto doesn't stay alive long enough to sign them.


In their last prison meeting, Bobby supposedly told Otto that Georgie was involved in LuAnns death and to hold off on retribution. But Bobby couldnt do it and said the club already killed him. I cant see Bobby going to Otto now and say opps I lied, we just killed him.

If Otto goes from Death Row to Protected Custody he should be safe. I agree that something will stop him from signing, but I think he lives.

I did like it though, when Otto told that idiot ADA to...stop talking!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ment said:


> All the pieces are in place. Sutter even brought back Jax's old old lady...can't remember her name, lets call her Adriana, but why. Just more crap for Tara and Jax to deal with or is *Tara a goner and Adriana going to replace her.*


Oooh I like that.

I'm sick of Gemma too.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

What was the reason Otto wanted Lenny to get his privileges back? The DA said he knew but I sure don't.

The show has been great this year but the whole war with the Lobos with land mines and rocket launchers was a bit hokey. Not that a Mexican drug cartel would have weapons like that, but that an MC would get in a battle and be shooting rockets (even if they had access).


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

fmowry said:


> What was the reason Otto wanted Lenny to get his privileges back? The DA said he knew but I sure don't.


No, Otto told the DA that he "wouldn't understand" when the DA asked him why he wanted Lenny to get his privileges back. Then the DA said, "I wish that weren't true" meaning he didn't understand at all. I can only imagine, as others have suggested here, that it's some sort of payment to Lenny for something Otto wants done on the outside.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Adriana = Drea de Matteo = Wendy Teller (in Sons of Anarchy)


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

HomieG said:


> Adriana = Drea de Matteo = Wendy Teller (in Sons of Anarchy)


I don't think she is a Teller. I thought they were not married


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Disappointing ep. 90 minutes and nothing really happened. I laughed when Lem was blowed up. That whole war scene was laughable. I'm enjoying this season overall but it's the over-the-top crap like this really irritate me.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Barryrod said:


> I don't think she is a Teller. I thought they were not married


Yep, you're sort of correct. IMDB has her listed as Wendy Teller, but Wikipedia says she is Wendy Case, and had been married to Jax Teller.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Loved the scene with Tig playing with the manican girl.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

TampaThunder said:


> No, Otto told the DA that he "wouldn't understand" when the DA asked him why he wanted Lenny to get his privileges back..


While other people have referred to him as a DA in this thread, I think he's an AUSA, Assistant U.S. Attorney. Federal, not local.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Idearat said:


> While other people have referred to him as a DA in this thread, I think he's an AUSA, Assistant U.S. Attorney. Federal, not local.


You are correct. He is a fed, no state/county/city affiliation. Hence his pull with the ATF (when they were keeping Juice in isolated custody).

Referring to a prior post... the war scene had me laughing. Land mines? RPGs? Really?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

justen_m said:


> Referring to a prior post... the war scene had me laughing. Land mines? RPGs? Really?


If the ATF wasn't after the Sons before, they're REALLY gonna be after them now! Not to mention every other security agency in the country, now that a chunk of Northern California looks like a bad neighborhood in Afghanistan...


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I realized last night that this show is essentially a prime time soap opera for men (mostly). My wife doesn't watch the show but she was in the room and it made me realize how ridiculous some if this show really is. I'm sure there are plenty others like this but it really hit me during last night's episode.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Disappointing ep. 90 minutes and *nothing really happened.* I laughed when Lem was blowed up. That whole war scene was laughable. I'm enjoying this season overall but it's the over-the-top crap like this really irritate me.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I watched the episode last night and didn't realize it wasn't the finale - just a 90 minute episode. Oops. I'm glad I was wrong, though, because now I'm really looking forward to next week's episode.

Does Gemma think that maybe Tara will end up dead and is keeping Wendy's visit low key in hopes of Jax and Wendy reconciling and staying in Charming? Jax still doesn't know about Tara being under psych eval yet, does he?

Like others, I'm totally ok if Gemma, Tara, and Clay were offed at some point before season's end. I would've rather had Lem (  ) stick around than the 3 of them.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

The guy that played Opie did some really great acting after he found Piney. He looked convincingly mad. ( understatement of the year)


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

kar74 said:


> Does Gemma think that maybe Tara will end up dead and is keeping Wendy's visit low key in hopes of Jax and Wendy reconciling and staying in Charming? Jax still doesn't know about Tara being under psych eval yet, does he?


Gemma would rather raise the kids herself than have Wendy have anything to do with Jax or the kids. Wendy seems to have gotten some backbone in her since getting sober so it could get interesting. Course she may not be around to see what happens.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ment said:


> All the pieces are in place.


I cracked up that this was the first thing I read following the discussion about Lem. 

So the first thing I thought about when Kenny Johnson utters Kozik's "You gotta be shixxing me" was 'yup, you got blowed up again!'. Do you suppose that was an intentional tie in?



HomieG said:


> Loved the scene with Tig playing with the manican girl.


An actual laugh out loud moment for me!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Did they kill Georgie in the back of his studio? I know nobody on this show is a Stephen Hawking but shouldn't somebody connect the dots that he was found dead right after leaving with three SAMCRO members? Also, why shoot him through the trunk? Just shoot him in the head and then shut the trunk.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> The guy that played Opie did some really great acting after he found Piney. He looked convincingly mad. ( understatement of the year)


He was channeling his Remember The Titans days.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I definitely think blowing Lem up was Sutters nod to The Shield.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I definitely think blowing Lem up was Sutters nod to The Shield.


How about the employment of several Shield actors:

including (in addition to Kenny Johnson) Jay Karnes, David Rees Snell, and Benito Martinez. Sutter, of course , was an executive producer and writer on The Shield.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I definitely think blowing Lem up was Sutters nod to The Shield.


Yep. Poor Lem meets bad endings. That scene with his arm landing was a classic.



aforkosh said:


> How about the employment of several Shield actors:
> 
> including (in addition to Kenny Johnson) Jay Karnes, David Rees Snell, and Benito Martinez. Sutter, of course , was an executive producer and writer on The Shield.


 We always refer to them by their "Shield" names. I can't wait to see Shane appear, but I am not holding out much hope for seeing Vic.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> The guy that played Opie did some really great acting after he found Piney. He looked convincingly mad. ( understatement of the year)


Yeah, he's a good actor. I remember him fondly from the football movie.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

David Rees Snell was a bit player on the Shield until near the end and on this show he's had a tiny part too. Jay Karnes was wonderfully creepy on both shows. Love to see Vic Mackey show up as the new sheriff next season.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, he's a good actor. I remember him fondly from the football movie.


And scary looking. If I am ever in a bar fight, I want Opie to have my back.


----------



## Brute (May 14, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> I definitely think blowing Lem up was Sutters nod to The Shield.


Apparently there is an outtake where he yells "Shane!" right before he blows up.


----------



## MattH3333 (Nov 18, 2011)

I cant believe that I missed that it was Lem that got blown up. I didn't realize it was him.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Brute said:


> Apparently there is an outtake where he yells "Shane!" right before he blows up.


:up:


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

You guys DO realize that Otto is played by Sutter himself, right?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You guys DO realize that Otto is played by Sutter himself, right?


Uh...yeah...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You guys DO realize that Otto is played by Sutter himself, right?


Uh...yeah...


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

goblue97 said:


> I realized last night that this show is essentially a prime time soap opera for men (mostly). My wife doesn't watch the show but she was in the room and it made me realize how ridiculous some if this show really is. I'm sure there are plenty others like this but it really hit me during last night's episode.


It definitely is... but so is just about any other piece of drama. I'll definitely admit that it crosses over into Daytime TV territory more often than I'd like (JT's secret family, Jax almost boning his sister, etc) but that stuff tends to get canceled out by everything else the show does/is, so I can forgive it.

I was thinking that the 90 minute episode was totally unnecessary but I don't think it's fair to assess that until we see the rest of the season--I think that the extra half hour was needed to provide some additional time to lay the ground work for things to come.

I loved the end of the episode. I wasn't expecting Unser to tell Ope as much as he did, and I love that with that one scene, Opie is most likely now right in the center of the conflict. It's another example of how well Sutter knows these guys and what their arcs are... I'm sure the betrayal he feels towards Jax's decision to leave after convincing him to stay in Season 1 will add to whatever happens next. He feels betrayed by Jax, and also knows that Gemma (who he's known his whole life) told Wayne to cover the murder up, and his President is the guy who wasted his father.

Ryan Hurst needs an award for "Most Able to Convey Your Character Needs a Shower" or something. I've never actually _felt _that a fictional character needed to bathe until now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. Between last episode and this one I'm not sure what to think. 

More convinced than ever that Clay dies by the end of the season. Unser telling Opie the truth is not going to please Gemma. I'm actually torn on who I'd rather see put the bullet in Clay's skull between Jax and Opie. It really needs to be one of them. 

Clay really beat the crap out of Gemma. I knew if it pissed off Unser that Jax wasn't going to react kindly. Then when I saw Tig talking to Clay about his face, I figured he'd wig out when he actually saw Gemma too. That broad has them all in love with her. (BTW, what WAS that kiss with Unser all about? Just leverage? She's never resorted to that before)

Bobby made a huge mistake in telling Otto they already killed Georgie. I still don't get why he didn't just say "No but trust me, brother, I will be the one taking care of it the minute we confirm it was him" instead of all the crap. Otto has given EVERYTHING to that club. I kinda hope he does sign off on the papers before word gets back to him that they did indeed take care of it. 

Is there anyone the club hasn't entirely screwed over at this point? It makes it hard to see how anyone in their right mind would get involved with them. These prospects need to have their head examined. 

And then Wendy coming back. Not loving that either. I'm in the minority that likes Tara (and Maggie Siff, have since she was in Mad Men) but I do think they work better without the story of Jax wanting out. 

Looking forward to Tues night now!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and one other thing....

Juice. So it's okay if he's hispanic but not black? Is that what the result of that bathroom conversation was?? That's kinda messed up. Poor guy should have just come clean right at the start. Now he's in too deep and it really doesn't matter. Plus they have him convinced he's saving the club. Ugh.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh and one other thing....
> 
> Juice. So it's okay if he's hispanic but not black? Is that what the result of that bathroom conversation was??


Hispanic, as in Puerto Rican, is OK as far as the club is concerned.
Mexican on the other hand, not so much.

phox


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

phox_mulder said:


> Hispanic, as in Puerto Rican, is OK as far as the club is concerned.
> Mexican on the other hand, not so much.
> 
> phox


I fail to the see the difference between Puerto Rican and Mexican as far as racial issues go. Neither is "white" so if one is not okay, why is the other??


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I fail to the see the difference between Puerto Rican and Mexican as far as racial issues go. Neither is "white" so if one is not okay, why is the other??


You'd have to ask Mr. Sutter on that one, he's the one that made the distinction.
Or rather, found the distinction while doing research on MC's around the US.

Puerto Rico is a lovely isle in the Caribbean, a territory of the US?

Mexico is full of cocaine dealers trying to sneak over and steal our jobs?

ETA, found a good article about it.
http://www.racialicious.com/2011/11/17/how-sons-of-anarchy-got-racism-right/

phox


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for that article. Makes much more sense now, even if I still think it's stupid.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Hispanic, as in Puerto Rican, is OK as far as the club is concerned.
> Mexican on the other hand, not so much.
> 
> phox


Isn't Happy Mexican?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Isn't Happy Mexican?


I don't think his racial status has ever been mentioned or addressed, either on the show or the thousands of discussion groups.

Maybe he's southern Italian.

phox


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Just speculation, but it could be that the club has rules against members who have the same racial ethnicity as a rival club. By that, I mean that the Niners are black and the Mayans are Mexican.

AFAIK, there are no Puerto Rican clubs in the vicinity, so no problem with him being a member, but if he was Mexican, even though they would both be described as 'Hispanic', it would be a different story.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Just speculation, but it could be that the club has rules against members who have the same racial ethnicity as a rival club. By that, I mean that the Niners are black and the Mayans are Mexican.
> 
> AFAIK, there are no Puerto Rican clubs in the vicinity, so no problem with him being a member, but if he was Mexican, even though they would both be described as 'Hispanic', it would be a different story.


Trying to apply reason and logic to racism and bigotry isn't likely to get you to a satisfactory answer. Their rules might be written down and clear, but they still might not make sense to more rational people.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Idearat said:


> Trying to apply reason and logic to racism and bigotry isn't likely to get you to a satisfactory answer. Their rules might be written down and clear, but they still might not make sense to more rational people.


And stepping still further back, rules in general may not make sense. The reason they ever existed in the first place may be lost in the mists of time, and no longer apply, yet people still follow the rules (or think they should). E.g., do you know why you're not supposed to split an infinitive? It's because in Latin, the infinitive is part of the verb...you literally CAN'T split it. Obviously, by the time English came along things had changed, but English grammarians decided that because you can't split an infinitive in Latin, you can't split an infinitive in English. It makes no sense, but try telling that to your average English teacher.

So the Sons have rules that they may not understand, that would make no sense to them if they ever thought about them, but those _are _the rules and it would never occur to them to think about them...just to follow them.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And stepping still further back, rules in general may not make sense. The reason they ever existed in the first place may be lost in the mists of time, and no longer apply, yet people still follow the rules (or think they should). E.g., do you know why you're not supposed to split an infinitive? It's because in Latin, the infinitive is part of the verb...you literally CAN'T split it. Obviously, by the time English came along things had changed, but English grammarians decided that because you can't split an infinitive in Latin, you can't split an infinitive in English. It makes no sense, but try telling that to your average English teacher.
> 
> So the Sons have rules that they may not understand, that would make no sense to them if they ever thought about them, but those _are _the rules and it would never occur to them to think about them...just to follow them.


Along that reasoning, it could be something as simple as the club's founder having something against a certain Mexican at the time the club was founded, so he made a rule that said NO MEXICANS.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Race relations make little sense in America.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

HomieG said:


> Adriana = Drea de Matteo = Wendy Teller (in Sons of Anarchy)


who else hates it when shows bring back long gone characters as a surprise twist and then spoil it by putting the actor's name in the opening credits?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> who else hates it when shows bring back long gone characters as a surprise twist and then spoil it by putting the actor's name in the opening credits?


Not me. Spoilers don't bother me at all. Most times, these long lost characters are in the previouslies before the credits even roll.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Plus the alternative is not having the actor in the episode, since credits are governed by the SAG contract.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Not me. Spoilers don't bother me at all. Most times, these long lost characters are in the previouslies before the credits even roll.


I hate spoilers. But I don't recall seeing Drea in the previouslies this week - although she might have been.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Plus the alternative is not having the actor in the episode, since credits are governed by the SAG contract.


Sorry. I do not believe that.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow, finally got a chance to watch this. That scene with Opie and his dad pretty much rocked my world. My dad wasn't shot but I was the one who found him.

RIP Pop.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> I didn't realize this was 90 minutes. The final scene was great. "Lem" makes a quick, short lived return lol. RIP to Georgie. . Lots of Otto, great character. Going to be a great final 2. Oops, final 3, I forgot they had Sutter expand the last episode to two.


I had no idea about this until just now and I'm surprised I missed it since it looks like it was discussed on a few of the sites I'm on just about every day.

That's awesome! It must be worth it because I'm sure they had to go through a ton of logistics (contracts, pay, changing FX's schedule) to accommodate an additional episode. I seriously love how much FX stands behind their shows.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

VegasVic said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't have made a "Lem" reference without explaining.
> 
> Whatever ends up happening this season, if Tara is killed I will love it. I just don't like the character and I don't like Maggie Siff as an actress. Jax as the family man looking to get out is boring. Jax running the club without the family storyline would be awesome.


I agree. I hate Tara and would love to see her get killed off.



HomieG said:


> Adriana = Drea de Matteo = Wendy Teller (in Sons of Anarchy)





Ment said:


> Gemma would rather raise the kids herself than have Wendy have anything to do with Jax or the kids. Wendy seems to have gotten some backbone in her since getting sober so it could get interesting. Course she may not be around to see what happens.


Welcome back Drea! I was so bummed when she left and went to DH. I hope she's back for a good long while. I loved her conversation with Gemma. Especially the part where she said she had her tubes tied and decided she like women. Would love to see her as a rival for top ***** with Gemma.


----------

